# Sportster 4 Menus



## jfeco (Nov 7, 2007)

I have heard you can see the different repeater towers and make the brightness of the backlight auto dim. *Does anyone know of hidden menus with in the Sportster 4?*


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

jfeco said:


> I have heard you can see the different repeater towers and make the brightness of the backlight auto dim. *Does anyone know of hidden menus with in the Sportster 4?*


You may want to check over at siriusbackstage.com. They have some pretty active forums dealing with the receivers, etc.


----------

